

Kill Blackboard - josephcohen
http://killblackboard.com/Kill_Blackboard.html

======
aw9994
I like that it's driven by students. And for those complaining about context,
if you read the title and didn't immediately get it you're probably not in
their target demographic anyway.

It is horrendous, but schools force it upon you. Thankfully at my university
we recently switched to Desire2Learn (D2L), which is much better but still not
great. I can not for the life of me print PDFs reliably from the Content
sections.

If you guys are ever hiring, let me know. I'm also a central PA student,
though not at state.

~~~
josephcohen
hey, shoot me an email - joseph@coursekit.com

------
JoachimSchipper
_Of course_ complaining on Facebook is going to "kill" Blackboard - after all,
that's the primary resource that administrators use when deciding what to buy.
Really, there's no need to do something productive, like actually working on a
replacement. (Or even just trying out one of the alternatives!)

------
lt
I could have used some context in that page. For a moment I was thinking it
was referencing actual black boards sarcasticaly.

~~~
martharotter
I thought so too. Actually that might have been more entertaining.

Instead I was left with a "Okay so whadiya gonna do about it?" feeling.

~~~
josephcohen
<http://coursekit.com>

------
alanh
People criticizing this for not being a replacement clearly miss the point.
Their ARE alternatives and all users DO hate Bb but administrators choose it
anyway... This can't hurt!

------
ghurlman
You want to kill blackboard? Build a better product. Make it easy to move
blackboard data into your product. Support legacy hardware, operating systems,
and/or browsers.

Snark & $10 on a domain name isn't going to get the job done.

~~~
josephcohen
Don't worry, we're on it.

